# Geometrie AM-Fullys



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2015)

An die Geometrie Expertinnen unter uns...
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully und da ich mich auch etwas weiterentwickelt habe möchte gerne Reserven haben (zb für den Urlaub in Saalbach  )

Ich bin schon zwei Bikes Probe gefahren die mir taugen. Warum nur 2? Ich möchte gerne KEIN fox-fahrwerk fahren und da wird es etwas eng bei der Auswahl. ... ich möchte einen Federweg um die 140/150 , mit zweifach Kurbel und kein 29er. 

Gefahren bin ich Propain Twoface  und Tyee. Das Tyee War mir etwas zu sehr Panzer was wohl an dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkel liegt, man hat soviel Rad vor sich  Das Twoface hat mir sehr gut gefallen , vielleicht ein Tick zu kurz da müsste man auf einen 60er Vorbau gehen ,aber ansonst gepasst. 

Gestern bin ich ein Bergamont Trailster EX 7.0 allerdings in der Rahmengröße M weil er kein S da hatte. etwas zu lang da bräuchte ich auf jeden Fall ein S. Auffällig ist hier der sehr lange reach, was aber mit einem 40er Vorbau auf die gleiche Gesamtlänge wie mein jetziges Ghost AMR kommt (385 mm Reach mit 80er Vorbau)

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage die gesamtlänge würde zwar bei beiden Bikes gleich bleiben zum jetzigen, aber wie wird sich der erheblich längere reach beim Trailster fahrtechnisch bemerkbar machen? Leider durfte ich das Bike nur auf der Straße fahren und wenn das S bestellt wird muss ich es auch nehmen 

Das Twoface bin ich auch in leichtem Gelände gefahren und fand dort das Handling eigentlich recht angenehm. 

Grüße vom (immer noch) greenhorn 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2015)

Tipp:
Einen Ausflug an den Tegernsee einplanen. Zuvor mit Bionicon telefonieren
und ein Evo in Größe S für den Tag reservieren lassen. Damit kann man, wenn
man will, den ganzen Tag in den Bergen im richtigen Zuhause der MTBs, fahren,
eventuell auch in einer kleinen Gruppe, teilweise mit Bionicon Scout.

http://evo.bionicon.com/

Zuvor  werden die Luftfederelemente des  Evo (No Fox) genau auf dein Körpergewicht
abgestimmt. Das Evo gibt es mit 160 mm (26" und 27,5") also noch mehr Reserven
und ist trotzdem gleichermaßen Touren und Park tauglich.

Das System der Geometrieverstellung das exlusiv nur B haben, weil erfunden, wirst du
nach kurzer Zeit lieben, das erfasst man intuitiv. Rampen über 20%? Knöpfchen drücken,
etwas vorlehnen, die Gabel fahrt runter auf 70mm und gleichzeitig hebt sich das Heck.
Das bedeutet dass man wieder waagerecht, wie in der Ebene sitzt, keine Kraft zur
Eliminierung der Hangabtreibskraft benötigt

Es gibt keine Firma, dazu noch eine deutsche... äh bayrische  die einen vergleichbaren
Support für ihre Kunden leistet. Unkompliziert, superschnell, tadellos.

Etwas Bargeld für eine Anzahlung schon mal mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2015)

Das besser ausgestattete 2015 Trailster 7 in S gibt es auch online, teils für 1700 €+ Versand,  und dann hast du wie bei jedem online erworbenen Gegenstand das Recht auf Rücksendung der unbenutzten Ware.

Ich kann nur sagen (da meins XL ist), dass der Lenkwinkel und etwas längere Reach (bei mir nicht relevant) sehr angenehm ist bei schneller Fahrweise, so wie man es von einem Trailbike/EN Light erwartet.
Wenn dir das M wie eine Streckbank vorkam, dann rechne nach der Geotabelle (bergamont homepage, >Trailster>Details) eben die Zentimeter gedacht raus bzw. halte die Hände entsprechend wenn du nochmal auf dem M sitzt. Wenn dir aber wie du schreibst das Trailster "Sattel zu Lenker" die gleiche Länge hat wie dein jetziges, dann passt das in jedem Fall und der längere reach gibt dir bergab und in Kurven einfach bessere Kontrolle.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das besser ausgestattete 2015 Trailster 7 in S gibt es auch online, teils für 1700 €+ Versand,  und dann hast du wie bei jedem online erworbenen Gegenstand das Recht auf Rücksendung der unbenutzten Ware.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen (da meins XL ist), dass der Lenkwinkel und etwas längere Reach (bei mir nicht relevant) sehr angenehm ist bei schneller Fahrweise, so wie man es von einem Trailbike/EN Light erwartet.
> Wenn dir das M wie eine Streckbank vorkam, dann rechne nach der Geotabelle (bergamont homepage, >Trailster>Details) eben die Zentimeter gedacht raus bzw. halte die Hände entsprechend wenn du nochmal auf dem M sitzt. Wenn dir aber wie du schreibst das Trailster "Sattel zu Lenker" die gleiche Länge hat wie dein jetziges, dann passt das in jedem Fall und der längere reach gibt dir bergab und in Kurven einfach bessere Kontrolle.
> ...


Bei den "Ösis" hab ich schon nachgefragt der hat nur noch M da  also könnte ich es online nur noch für 2000 zu bekommen. 

Das mit der laufruhe/Sicherheit bei erhöhtem Tempo habe ich auch schon ein paar mal gelesen ,wird sich dann bei mir eher weniger bemerkbar machen. Ich ballere nicht und auch kein Parkeinsatz mit Sprüngen. Generell je steiler es wird desto langsamer werde ich (jaja Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit. ...) und bei Sprüngen hab ich schiss, bei mir sind das dann eher Absätze mit maximal 50cm 

Mit dem tretlager War mir nicht bewusst dass das wirklich so extrem tief ist ,dass man da schnell aufsetzen könnte. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2015)

Ne das passt schon mit dem Tretlager, aber wenn man von einem stelzigen Bike umsattelt, bleibt man schonmal hängen.
Wie gesagt, einfach bei Fahrrad Franz anrufen in Mainz (laut XXL Website haben die das noch), oder ne Mail schicken mit nem Preisvorschlag, dann schicken die dir das. Waren sehr entspannt und freundlich


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2015)

Was ich bei diesen beiden Geometrien interessant finde (beides Größe S) dass das Trailster einen längeren Radstand hat als das Twoface, aber dafür die kürzeren Kettenstreben. Was hat hier eine größere Bedeutung der Radstand oder die Kettenstrebenlänge? Oder ist der Unterschied so marginal dass sowas nur Profis merken? 








Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich versuche mal ein paar generelle Anmerkungen dazu, welche Geometrie-Faktoren sich wie bemerkbar machen.
Generelle Aussagen wie "die und die Geometrie ist besser" gibt es leider nicht, es ist von zu vielen verschiedenen Faktoren wie z.b. Körperproportionen, Fahrstil, Vorlieben bei der Streckenwahl, etc abhängig als dass man da pauschale Aussagen treffen könnte. Daher fang ich mal ganz allgemein an.

Reach:
ist ausschließlich für das Fahren im Stehen relevant und beschreibt den horizontalen Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr.
Ein langer Reach lässt dem Fahrer mehr Platz auf dem Rad um den Schwerpunkt durch die Position des Oberkörpers passend zur Fahrsituation zu verlagern. Zwischen dem Überschlagspunkt (Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne) und der "Arsch frisst Reifen" Position überm Hinterrad ist mehr Platz zum Manövrieren als auf einem Rad mit kurzem Reach. Das führt meistens zu einem sichererem Fahrgefühl besonders in Steilstücken und erlaubt eine aktive Fahrweise. Auf der Kehrseite zwingt ein langer Reach auch zu einer aktiven Fahrweise, der Fahrer muss aktiv Druck auf dem Vorderrad aufbauen und den durch den langen Reach generierten "Platz" zur Schwerpunktverlagerung auch ausnutzen. Fährt man ein Rad mit langem Reach sehr passiv indem man sich nur auf eine Position mit langen Armen über die Pedale stellt, hat das Vorderrad in manchen Situationen zu wenig Druck und rutscht früher weg. Ein langer Reach erhöht zudem auch den Radstand, ein langes Rad fährt sich eher träger und weniger spielerisch als ein kurzes Rad. Es muss in verwinkelten Trails mit mehr Nachdruck manövriert werden. Das Hinterrad in die Luft zu nehmen (Hinterrad versetzen beispielsweise) braucht mit langem Reach mehr Schwerpunktsverlagerung, muss also mit mehr Impuls eingeleitet werden, was kraftintensiver ist.
Zusammengefasst: langer Reach fühlt sich im Steilen sicherer an, muss aber aktiv gefahren werden. Kurzer Reach ist verspielter, kann aber zu mehr Überschlagsgefühlen führen.

Stack:
ist ebenfalls ausschließlich für das Fahren im Stehen relevant und beschreibt den vertikalen Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohroberkante. Ein hoher Stack fühlt sich für viele Fahrer "gemütlicher" und "vertrauenserweckender" an in Steilabfahrten, da der Oberkörper weiter oben bleibt. Auf der Kehrseite stellt eine hohe Front einen großen Überschlagshebel dar, somit ist die Überschlagsneigung bei einem hohen Stack objektiv gesehen eher höher. Ein Rad mit einer höheren Front lässt sich in manchen Situationen weniger kraftintensiv manövrieren. Die Höhe des Lenkers kann mit Vorbau und Spacern recht gut angepasst werden. Nur wenn der Stack sowieso zu hoch ist, kann man wenig machen. Der Stack ist also (sofern er nicht zu hoch ist) eine relativ unkritische Größe, zu kurz lässt sich recht einfach beheben. Zu lang ist sofort ein no-go, da nicht korrigierbar.

Vorbaulänge:
der Trend geht bei abfahrtsorientierten Geometrien zu kurzen Vorbauten. Der Vorbau ist der Hebel zwischen Lenker und Laufrad. Ein kurzer Vorbau führt zu einem direkten Lenkgefühl, da wenig Einschlag am Lenker ausreicht um das Laufrad einzudrehen. Der kurze Hebel eines kurzen Vorbaus erfordert allerdings auch mehr Lenkkraft. Das kann in Steilabfahrten mit sehr viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad relevant sein. Ein kurzer Vorbau und damit direktes Lenkverhalten kann auch im Extrem dazu führen, dass man das Vorderrad zu schnell verreißt. Um die veränderte Hebelwirkung eines kurzen Vorbaus zu kompensieren, verbaut man oft zu einem kürzeren Vorbau auch gleich einen längeren Lenker. Ein kurzer Vorbau setzt zudem den Fahrer gegenüber dem Vorderrad etwas zurück, die Überschlagsneigung wird geringer, was in Steilabfahrten von Vorteil ist. Auf der Kehrseite kann das bei passiver Fahrweise auch dazu führen, dass zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad aufgebaut wird und der Fahrer sich zu weit hinten positioniert, durch einen längeren Vorbau würde der Fahrer unwillentlich weiter nach vorne gezwungen werden.
Die Vorbaulänge ist auch mit dem Lenkwinkel korreliert, da das Lenkverhalten des Fahrrads u.a. sowohl von der Vorbaulänge als auch vom Lenkwinkel abhängt. Abfahrtsorientierte Räder mit flachem Lenkwinkel werden meistens mit kurzem Vorbau (35-60mm) gefahren, tourenorientierte Räder mit steilerem Lenkwinkel werden meistens mit längerem Vorbau (60-90mm) gefahren.
Man kann die Länge eines Fahrrads zwar über die Vorbaulänge anpassen, das wird auch in Fachgeschäften und von vielen Radfahrern so empfohlen. Man sollte sich aber genau überlegen, in welchem Rahmen man das tun will, da sowohl Reach als auch Vorbaulänge als separate Größen einen massiven Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben, somit also nicht nur die Gesamtlänge entscheidend ist. Einen unpassenden Reach über die Vorbaulänge "passend" zu machen, führt nur hinsichtlich der Sitzposition, nicht aber hinsichtlich der Abfahrtseigenschaften zum Erfolg.

Lenkwinkel:
moderne "All-Mountain", "Enduro" oder "Trailbikes" haben meistens einen Lenkwinkel zwischen 67 und 65°, das ist ziemlich in der Mitte des Spektrums. Downhillräder haben bis zu 62° flache Lenkwinkel, Touren/CC-Räder haben 68-70° Lenkwinkel.
Ein flacher Lenkwinkel verbessert den Winkel, in dem das Vorderrad gegen Hindernisse auf dem Boden läuft, und erleichtert somit das Einfedern der Gabel und das Überrollen des Hindernisses. Zudem schiebt ein flacher Lenkwinkel das Vorderrad relativ zum Fahrer nach vorne, der Radstand vergrößert sich. Die Überschlagsneigung vor allem im steilen Gelände sinkt, das Fahrrad wird laufruhiger. In der Ebene oder bei nur leichtem Gefälle fühlt sich ein sehr flacher Lenkwinkel träge an. Das Lenkverhalten wird bei flacheren Lenkwinkeln "kippelig", da das weiter nach vorne stehende Vorderrad beim Lenken geneigt wird. Ein steilerer Lenkwinkel und weniger weit vor dem Fahrer stehendes Vorderrad führt zu nervöserem Fahrverhalten. Mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel steigt das Hinterrad weniger willig, analog zu einem langen Reach.
Dadurch, dass sowohl ein langer Reach als auch ein flacher Lenkwinkel das Vorderrad relativ zum Tretlager (Grundposition des Fahrers) nach vorne verschieben, erlaubt ein Fahrrad mit einem langen Reach etwas steilere Lenkwinkel, wohingegen bei einem kurzen Reach ein eher flacherer Lenkwinkel nötig ist, um zu einem ähnlichen Fahrgefühl hinsichtlich der Überschlagstendenz zu kommen.
Der Lenkwinkel ist eine der relevantesten Größen für das Fahrverhalten bergab.

Tretlagerhöhe:
ein tiefes Tretlager führt zu einem "ins Fahrrad integrierten" Gefühl für den Fahrer. Relevant für dieses Gefühl ist vor allem die Tretlagerabsenkung relativ zur Nabenachse. Ein Rad mit derselben Tretlagerhöhe über dem Boden aber mit größeren Laufrädern fühlt sich daher mehr "ins Rad integriert" an als mit kleineren Laufrädern. Der Schwerpunkt wird bei einem tiefen Tretlager abgesenkt, die Überschlagsneigung sinkt damit ebenfalls. Nachteil eines tiefen Tretlagers ist die reduzierte Bodenfreiheit an hohen Stufen bergab und auf Trailuphills. Das Hinterrad steigt weniger willig.

Kettenstrebenlänge:
beeinflusst das Fahrverhalten mehr als oft geglaubt wird. Lange Kettenstreben verlängern den Radstand und machen das Fahrrad laufruhig. Das Vorderrad steigt weniger willig, mit angehobenem Vorderrad durch Bodensenken zu fahren erfordert mehr Schwerpunktverlagerung und Krafteinsatz, das kann sich träge anfühlen. Bei steilen Uphills kippt der Fahrer nicht so schnell nach hinten, da das Hinterrad durch die längeren Kettenstreben weiter nach hinten verlagert ist und der Fahrer somit zentraler im Rad sitzt.

effektive Oberrohrlänge, Sitzrohrlänge, Sitzwinkel etc:
beeinflussen vor allem die Sitzposition, das lasse ich jetzt mal aus.

Jetzt ist die Krux auch noch, wie die ganzen Faktoren zusammenspielen.
Um ein harmonisches Rad zu erhalten, müssen die Einzelteile zusammenpassen. Hier jetzt meine persönliche Meinung:
Für ein Trailbike, also keine extreme Downhillmaschine und auch kein extremes Renngerät, ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Laufruhe und spielerischem Handling gefragt. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansätze Reach und Kettenstrebenlänge zu kombinieren. Der erste Ansatz ist ein eher kurzer Reach und eher lange Kettenstreben, das baut z.B. Propain. Der zweite Ansatz ist das Gegenteil, also eher langer Reach und eher kurze Kettenstreben, Mondraker macht das z.B. schon recht extrem. Beides hat seine Fans. Ich mag zweiteres lieber.
Würde man einen langen Reach und lange Kettenstreben kombinieren (gibt es auch), kommt ein sehr laufruhiger und damit auch sperriger "Tanker" dabei raus.
Der Radstand als Kenngröße für sich ist für mich persönlich eher nicht so relevant. Ich achte lieber auf die einzelnen Faktoren wie Reach, Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge. Das soll nicht heißen, dass der Radstand irrelevant ist, aber er ist in meiner Priorität eben hinter seinen Einzelteilen eingeordnet. Wenn ich einen langen Reach haben will, dann wird der Radstand halt länger und ich lebe lieber damit, als zugunsten eines "wendigeren" Radstands auf meinen gewünschten Reach zu verzichten. Ein langes oder kurzes Rad lässt sich handeln, ein komisch fahrendes Rad eher nicht.

Nun kommt es natürlich noch auf die Vorlieben des Fahrers an wie oben angesprochen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein eher langsamerer, passiver Fahrer mit einer gemäßigten Geometrie besser aufgehoben. Gemäßigter will heißen: nicht allzu langer Reach, da ein sehr langer Reach wie oben ausgeführt eine aktive Fahrweise verlangt. Nicht allzu kurzer Vorbau und nicht allzu flacher Lenkwinkel, da ansonsten bei passiver Position auf dem Rad tendentiell eher zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad aufgebaut wird. Allerdings auch nicht zu lang und steil, da ansonsten die Sicherheit in Steilstücken leidet. Einen guten Kompromiss für diese Anforderungen sehe ich z.B. bei einem Reach von 390-410mm bei Rahmengröße S, Lenkwinkel von um die 66°, Vorbaulänge 40-60mm. Ein tiefes Tretlager erhöht die Sicherheit bergab, kann aber wieder hinderlich werden, wenn die Ansprüche ans Gelände steigen (Stichpunkt Bodenfreiheit). Also auch hier einen Kompromiss wählen, tief aber nicht zu tief.

Blöde Frage: ist dir das Sitzrohr beim Propain und Bergamont nicht zu lang? Ich glaub du warst jetzt auch nicht die allergrößte? Mir wär's einfach zu lang und damit wär das Rad für mich schon gleich raus, ohne dass ich länger drüber nachdenken müsste.


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

Hast du dir schonmal das Canyon Strive angeschaut?
Gibt's mit vollem RockShox Fahrwerk (Monarch Plus und Pike) und die Geometrie finde ich recht gelungen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal ein paar generelle Anmerkungen dazu, welche Geometrie-Faktoren sich wie bemerkbar machen.
> Generelle Aussagen wie "die und die Geometrie ist besser" gibt es leider nicht, es ist von zu vielen verschiedenen Faktoren wie z.b. Körperproportionen, Fahrstil, Vorlieben bei der Streckenwahl, etc abhängig als dass man da pauschale Aussagen treffen könnte. Daher fang ich mal ganz allgemein an.
> 
> Reach:
> ...


Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Anmerkung scylla aumen: 
So in etwa hatte ich mir das schon gedacht. ....

Ja ich bin nur 1,70 mit 77er Schrittlänge 
Mein Problem ist dass ich Wie schon erwähnt kein fox und kein 29er fahren möchte ,da ist die Auswahl schon stark eingeschränkt! Klar gibt es die ein oder andere Pike in der Modellauswahl das sind dann aber eigentlich immer enduros, meist mit Einfachkurbel und oft auch über meinem Limit von ca. 3000€.

Klar könnte man selber tauschen aber wenn ich mir die ganzen foxgabeln im bikemarkt so anschaue ist der Wertverlust enorm wenn sie denn noch jmd haben möchte. ..

Wie gesagt bei Enduros ist die Auswahl größer aber ich bin der Meinung dass dies für meine Fahrkünste too much ist ,vor allem weil ich keine Sprünge mag und auch eher langsam unterwegs bin ,außer wenn es mal flowig ist 

Hatte am AMR ein 40er Sitzrohr ja das stimmt ,allerdings dort nur 100mm absenkbare stütze dran und über dem Oberrohr auch nicht mehr wirklich Platz. Hat bisher immer gut gepasst ,hatte auch nie Angst deswegen ,mag sein dass die Probleme kommen wenn ich noch schwierigere trails fahre ,weiß ich nicht. ..

ansonsten hab ich mich auf dem twoface gleich wohl gefühlt.
Wühle mich im Prinzip schon seit Anfang des Jahres durch alternativen und es ist echt mau 
Bin auch das Stumpi von @WarriorPrincess gefahren und fand es super toll. Bin hier auch lange schon auf der Suche nach was gebrauchtem wo man dann die Gabel tauschen könnte aber ich finde einfach keinen S Rahmen 

Radon Slide 150 HD wäre auch noch was ,aber hier hat das Sitzrohr auch 425 mm also auch kein Unterschied zum propain! 

Von der Geometrie würde ich gerne ähnlich zu meinem AMR bleiben allerdings mit einem leicht flacherem Lenkwinkel der mir begab mehr Sicherheit gibt ,allerdings nicht zu sehr sonst komm ich mir vor Wie Auf einem Freerider 

Ich bin also gerne für einen weiteren Tipp dankbar ,vielleicht hab ich doch ein in Frage kommendes bike vergessen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hast du dir schonmal das Canyon Strive angeschaut?
> Gibt's mit vollem RockShox Fahrwerk (Monarch Plus und Pike) und die Geometrie finde ich recht gelungen.


Ja ich bin beim Treffen auch eins gefahren und hab mich auch gleich wohlgefühlt 

Da hat sich mir aber mehr die Frage gestellt ,ob ich so ein bike jemals artgerecht bewegen kann? 
Hätte da eher ans Spectral gedacht hier gibt's rockshox aber nur bei der EX Variante mit einfachkurbel 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bei Enduros ist die Auswahl größer aber ich bin der Meinung dass dies für meine Fahrkünste too much ist ,vor allem weil ich keine Sprünge mag und auch eher langsam unterwegs bin ,außer wenn es mal flowig ist
> 
> Hatte am AMR ein 40er Sitzrohr ja das stimmt ,allerdings dort nur 100mm absenkbare stütze dran und über dem Oberrohr auch nicht mehr wirklich Platz. Hat bisher immer gut gepasst ,hatte auch nie Angst deswegen ,mag sein dass die Probleme kommen wenn ich noch schwierigere trails fahre ,weiß ich nicht. ..



Du sagst ja, dass du mehr Reserven willst. Und dass du manchmal noch eher unsicher unterwegs bist.
Beides Argumente, die ich für mich mehr in Richtung Enduro ziehen würden.
Die meisten Enduros sind im Vergleich zu AM-Bikes eigentlich nicht wesentlich schwerfälliger zu manövrieren oder schwerer bergauf zu treten. Die meisten Fahrwerke sind da schon sehr effizient und wippen eigentlich kaum beim hochtreten. Ein Schwerlast-Tanker Gefühl beim Runterfahren muss sich auch nicht einstellen bei einem Enduro, das liegt dann eher an einer unpassenden Geometrie, sowas kannst du auch schon bei einem AM-Bike mit weniger Federweg haben wenn's nicht passt.
Dafür hast du eine fehlerverzeihendere Geometrie und wie du schon sagst mehr Auswahl. Ein eher unsicherer und vorsichtiger Fahrer braucht eine "verzeihende" Geometrie viel mehr als ein Profi. Der kommt auch mit einem CC-Hobel den Downhill-Track runter, du vielleicht eher nicht. Daher könnte man um's auf die Spitze zu treiben schon eher sagen, dass das Enduro für den Profi "too much" wäre, weil er's ja nicht braucht 
Ich würde das Bike nicht nach dem Federweg aussuchen und mich da bei der Suche auch nicht so streng limitieren. Die Geometrie ist viel wichtiger. Das Canyon Strive was ich oben vorgeschlagen habe, hat eine Geometrie weitab von "Tanker" mit 66° Lenkwinkel, 405mm Reach, 423mm Kettenstrebe. Und dabei hat's dann halt noch nett kurze 388mm Sitzrohrlänge. Nur weil's 1cm "zu viel" Federweg hat würd ich mir das trotzdem mal genauer anschauen. Ehrlich gesagt find ich noch nicht mal an der Ausstattung (AL 6.0) einen Fehler, außer vielleicht den Deore Zahnkranz.

Genau das mit den schwierigeren Trails hab ich mir auch gedacht hinsichtlich der Sitzrohrlänge. Wenn du dich mit einem neuen Rad "steigern" willst, dann solltest du auch eins kaufen, mit dem dann wirklich "mehr" geht. Ein größerer Federweg nutzt ja nix, wenn's dann am Sitzrohr hapert. 
Gerade diese "wenn ich in Zukunft das und das mache" Gedanken wären mir bei einem Neukauf besonders wichtig. Mag ja sein, dass du jetzt aktuell kein Thema damit hast, aber wenn du selbst schon sagst "wenn...", sollte das zu Denken geben. Das Rad soll ja nicht für "jetzt" sein, sondern für "die Zukunft" und hoffentlich auch dann ein-zwei Jährchen halten.
Ich hab 82cm Schrittlänge (bei derselben Körpergröße) und für mich ist ein 40cm Sitzrohr das Maximum... und da mag ich dann wegen der zusätzlichen Bauhöhe schon keine Remotestütze mehr reinstecken.

PS: wegen "artgerecht" oder nicht mach dir doch mal keinen Kopf. Was soll "artgerecht" denn überhaupt sein? Ich würde schätzen, 90% aller Enduros die da draußen rumfahren, werden zu 90% der Zeit auf S1 Trails bewegt. Und dann gibt's auf der Kehrseite die Typen, die einem mitm 90er Jahre Hardtail auf S4 um die Ohren fahren. Ja und? Wichtig ist, dass das Rad dem Fahrer Spaß macht und dass es vor allem passt. Ich glaub, auch wenn du keine Roadgaps in Saalbach springst, wirst du ein Enduro immer noch "artgerecht" genug bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Von der Geometrie würde ich gerne ähnlich zu meinem AMR bleiben allerdings mit einem leicht flacherem Lenkwinkel der mir begab mehr Sicherheit gibt ,allerdings nicht zu sehr sonst komm ich mir vor Wie Auf einem Freerider



noch eine Anmerkung hierzu: ich glaube, du bist ein wenig auf dem falschen Dampfer mit den Prioritäten 
gleiche Geometrie und nur leicht flacherer Lenkwinkel? Dann brauchst du kein neues Rad. Dafür gibt's Winkelsteuersätze. 
Du bist wahrscheinlich schon einige Räder mit "mehr Federweg" gefahren und hast dich darauf sicherer gefühlt, nehme ich an. Ich würde nun dreist die Behauptung in die Welt setzen, dass das nicht am Federweg liegt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Geometrie für den Wohlfühlfaktor bergab tausendmal ... ach was, eine Million mal ... wichtiger als 1cm Federweg hin oder her. 
Der Lenkwinkel ist auch nur einer der vielen Faktoren, siehe oben. Wenn man ein tolles Rad hat, an dem nur noch eine Kleinigkeit am Lenkwinkel fehlt, dann macht man einen Winkelsteuersatz rein und ist glücklich. Wenn man merkt, dass ein Rad nichtmehr reicht und "mehr" will, so wie du, dann bricht man auf zu neuen Ufern, sprich man verändert mehr als nur den Lenkwinkel. Da gehört das ganze Paket Reach/Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe/Kettenstreben/usw dazu.

Ist dein Problem, dass du zu oft die Federelemente durchschlägst auf einer Abfahrt? In dem Fall bräuchtest du a) mehr Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer und b) mehr Federweg. Ist dein Problem, dass du dich mit dem jetzigen Rad manchmal unsicher fühlst bergab? Dann brauchst du eine abfahrtsorientiertere Geometrie, die meistens auch mit mehr Federweg daher kommt, aber primär eben... mit einer anderen Geometrie.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2015)

Also auch wenn ich vom komplett gegensätzlichen Körpermaß komme, das Strive mit dem Trai!ster vergleichen halte ich doch für arg gewagt. Ich bin das Strive nur probegerollt und war entsetzt! Die reine Sänfte, hohe Front, kurzer reach....das wäre für mich nach der Pleite mit dem Spectral nicht in Frage gekommen. Das Trailster ist straff, hat Pop und ist bis auf Kleinigkeiten total unkompliziert für alles von gemütlichem Rumrollern bis Vollgas shreddern in einem Bikepark zu gebrauchen (klar ersetzt kein Parkbike). Wenn natürlich die Geo nicht zusagt, weitersuchen. Ich würde Fox auch nicht kategorisch ausschliessen - im Gegenteil, ab einer gewissen Preisklasse sind die Teile weit besser als Pike, Mattoc etc....so ab 3500€  Preis für ein MTB.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> noch eine Anmerkung hierzu: ich glaube, du bist ein wenig auf dem falschen Dampfer mit den Prioritäten
> gleiche Geometrie und nur leicht flacherer Lenkwinkel? Dann brauchst du kein neues Rad. Dafür gibt's Winkelsteuersätze.
> Du bist wahrscheinlich schon einige Räder mit "mehr Federweg" gefahren und hast dich darauf sicherer gefühlt, nehme ich an. Ich würde nun dreist die Behauptung in die Welt setzen, dass das nicht am Federweg liegt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Geometrie für den Wohlfühlfaktor bergab tausendmal ... ach was, eine Million mal ... wichtiger als 1cm Federweg hin oder her.
> Der Lenkwinkel ist auch nur einer der vielen Faktoren, siehe oben. Wenn man ein tolles Rad hat, an dem nur noch eine Kleinigkeit am Lenkwinkel fehlt, dann macht man einen Winkelsteuersatz rein und ist glücklich. Wenn man merkt, dass ein Rad nichtmehr reicht und "mehr" will, so wie du, dann bricht man auf zu neuen Ufern, sprich man verändert mehr als nur den Lenkwinkel. Da gehört das ganze Paket Reach/Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe/Kettenstreben/usw dazu.
> ...


Also mit mehr federweg bin ich gefahren:
Propain Tyee - seh ich das richtig dass hier neben dem Federweg hauptsächlich der Lenkwinkel den Unterschied zum twoface macht? 

Müsing Petrol 5

Commencal Meta AM? - ich glaub du kennst es 

Cotic Bfe - von laterra (kann man ein Hardtail hier vom Vergleich überhaupt mit rein nehmen? )

Bei diesen Bikes hatte ich schon beim draufsetzen kein Wohlfühl Gefühl. Kann natürlich sein weil der Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen bike Viel größer ist? Das fahren von kleinen Kreisen/trackstand hat nicht gut funktioniert ,entweder wurde es wackelig oder ein großer Kreis 

Beim jetzigen bike ist die Fox 32 CTD Evolution Gabel misst. Ich muss sie schon mit niedrigem Luftdruck fahren weil das Ansprechverhalten unter aller Sau ist! Für den Urlaub habe ich sie mit mehr gefahren wegen durchschlagen aber dann war die Dämpfung auf zb Wurzeln nicht mehr vorhanden 
Dämpfer ist soweit okay, hier mag ich es allerdings auch etwas plüschiger was auf Touren kein Problem ist ,ich ihn zb auf der blue line aber auch mit mehr Luftdruck fahren muss weil er sonst auch mal kleinen Absätzen durchschlägt (sind ja auch nur 120mm federweg  )

Da ich meine bessere Hälfte auch zum biken begeistern konnte  ,wir nun schon Das zweite mal in Saalbach waren werden wir auch immer mehr schwierige Sachen fahren. 
Nicht falsch verstehen aktuell reicht mein bike vom federweg und der Geometrie noch ,aber die Gabel ist echt Katastrophe und so teuer War es nicht dass es sich lohnt eine bessere Gabel nachzurüsten.
Und wenn es eh was neues wird warum nicht Reserven haben? Ob das Geometrie oder Federweg bringt hab ich keine Ahnung. ...Vielleicht auch beides? 

Und ich dachte immer je mehr man fährt desto einfacher wird es bei der Bikeauswahl^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also auch wenn ich vom komplett gegensätzlichen Körpermaß komme, das Strive mit dem Trai!ster vergleichen halte ich doch für arg gewagt.



Das ist die Krux. Ich bin da letztens durch eine anderweitige Unterhaltung über Fahrradgeometrien mit jemand größerem (Größe L Fahrer) drauf gekommen, dass sich die Räder doch sehr stark unterscheiden über die unterschiedlichen Größen weg. Selbst wenn beide recht gleiche Anforderungen an ein Rad haben, meint der eine, ein Rad sei toll und der andere es ist Mist. Nur weil sich der eine Größe S angeschaut hat und der andere Größe L.
In Größe S hat das Strive eben weder einen sonderlich kurzen Reach noch eine hohe Front, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Dass das in Größe L oder gar XL schon wieder ganz anders sein kann, will ich damit aber mitnichten bezweifeln, siehe oben.

@greenhorn-biker
ich glaub du hast mich ein wenig falsch verstanden. Ich will dir nicht sagen, dass du nicht mehr Federweg brauchst. Eher, dass du dich nicht so sehr auf einen Federweg versteifen sollst bei der Suche nach was neuem, und vor allem, dass du nicht total an der Geometrie des alten Rads "festklammern" solltest. Es darf schon ruhig etwas "anders" sein bei einem abfahrtsorientierteren Rad. Ich hatte halt so das Gefühl, dass du quasi dein altes Rad suchst, nur ein bisschen im Federweg aufgeblasen, und das wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht so recht zielführend.
120mm auf einer Bikeparkstrecke ist schon recht knapp, da hast du recht. Wenn dann die Dämpfung nicht so recht mitspielt an der Gabel, ohje. Ich kann mir vorstellen, was das für eine Schüttelei ergibt auf den Bremswellen 

Das "Problem" das du beim Kreise fahren festgestellt hast ist der Preis, den man für einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zahlt. Wie oben geschrieben, es lenkt sich halt etwas kippeliger weil das Vorderrad mehr geneigt wird wenn man einlenkt. Das lässt sich über einen breiteren Lenker normal in den Griff bekommen, weil man da mehr Hebel hat um gegen zu halten, das macht's dann wieder einfacher die Balance zu halten.
Bis 66° Lenkwinkel gibt's mit sowas meinem Empfinden nach noch kein Thema, bei flacheren Lenkwinkeln merkt man's, bei 63° fange ich dann an, mich daran zu stören.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer je mehr man fährt desto einfacher wird es bei der Bikeauswahl^^



wer auch immer dir das erzählt hat: er wollte dich glaub nur verarschen


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2015)

Denk dran, das mit dem Federweg die absolute Höhe des Bikes wächst. Ich benutze daher gerne eine Aufstiegshilfe, in meinem Alter ist mann nicht mehr so gelenkig....les mal den Test vom Banshee Phantom...wenn dasso die Richtung wäre was dir Spass macht (abgesehen von 29er), nimm das Trailster. So genug von meinem neuen Bike, bin weg.

PS klar von XXL zu XS ists ein weiter Weg


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2015)

Scylla, deine Ausführung sind echt immer der Hammer!  Sollte ich mir mal rauskopieren, falls ich jemals wieder ein neues Bike suche 

Ein steiler Lenkwinkel alleine macht irgendwie das Bike trotzdem nicht wendig. Mein altes Steppi hat 71° Lenkwinkel und ich hab mich in Spitzkehren echt hart getan. Mit dem BMC mit einem Lenkwinkel von 67° geht trotzdem alles viel einfacher. Da ich aber nicht so der große Geometrientheoretiker bin, fahre ich nach dem Motto "Der Kenner genießt und schweigt".
Die Fox-Gabeln scheinen auch ziemliche Fertigungstoleranzen zu haben, mein Mann und ich hatten dieselbe, seiner war auch ein echtes G´lumpp, meine ist eigentlich okay. War aber auch schon kaputt, nochmal kommt mir sowas auch nicht ans Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Scylla, deine Ausführung sind echt immer der Hammer!  Sollte ich mir mal rauskopieren, falls ich jemals wieder ein neues Bike suche ....



genau dasselbe hab ich mir auch überlegt


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal ein paar generelle Anmerkungen dazu, welche Geometrie-Faktoren sich wie bemerkbar machen.
> Generelle Aussagen wie "die und die Geometrie ist besser" gibt es leider nicht, es ist von zu vielen verschiedenen Faktoren wie z.b. Körperproportionen, Fahrstil, Vorlieben bei der Streckenwahl, etc abhängig als dass man da pauschale Aussagen treffen könnte. Daher fang ich mal ganz allgemein an.
> 
> Reach:
> ...




Das ist 'mal wieder eine ausführliche und kenntnisreiche Erläuterung ... 
Vielen Dank ...


----------



## Promontorium (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab 82cm Schrittlänge (bei derselben Körpergröße) und für mich ist ein 40cm Sitzrohr das Maximum... und da mag ich dann wegen der zusätzlichen Bauhöhe schon keine Remotestütze mehr reinstecken.



Nika, wird's selbst ohne Remotestütze schon so knapp oder warum sind Dir bei 82cm Schrittlänge diese 40cm Sitzrohrlänge schon mehr als ausreichend? Verletzungsgefahr, irgendwie wendiger oder warum?


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nika, wird's selbst ohne Remotestütze schon so knapp oder warum sind Dir bei 82cm Schrittlänge diese 40cm Sitzrohrlänge schon mehr als ausreichend? Verletzungsgefahr, irgendwie wendiger oder warum?



Weil ich auf etwas garstigeren Singletrails, die nach mehr Körpereinsatz verlangen, ansonsten immer meinem Sattel begegne, wenn ich mich zentral überm Rad bewege. Das gibt blaue Flecke und muss nicht sein. Ganz blöd am Hardtail (da muss man mehr tun), aber auch am Fully nicht schön. Mit sehr langem Reach "entspannt" sich das wieder, weil man da mehr vor dem Sattel sein kann und sich nicht zugunsten des tiefen Schwerpunkts auf dem Rad so sehr zusammenkauern mag, bei kurzem Reach ist der Sattel aber definitiv einfach ein Problem und immer im Weg.
Einige Hersteller scheinen ja nach langer Zeit endlich begriffen zu haben, dass Remote-Sattelstützen einfach eine zusätzliche Bauhöhe von mindestens 3cm einbringen (je nach Modell auch mehr) und machen die Sitzrohre entsprechend etwas kürzer bei den kleinen Rahmen. Siehe Canyon. Finde ich sehr löblich. Aber bei allen ist es wohl noch nicht angekommen, bzw. hab ich teils bei Betrachten von Reach/Stack/Sitzrohrlänge auch einfach das Gefühl, dass Größe S entweder für Menschen ab 1,80 oder für Flowtrails gemacht ist. In die Kategorie fällt für mich das Bergamont.
-> persönliche subjektive Betrachtungsweise, bitte nicht als Stein des Anstoßes für eine Fahrradrahmen-Größendiskussion nehmen, bzw. alternativ per PN


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2015)

Die Ausführung ist wirklich toll! Mal schauen, wann es bei mir ein neues Bike gibt. Zusätzlich zu allem, was scylla erwähnt hat, würde ich doch noch die Sitzposition anschauen, da du wahrscheinlich mit dem Bike auch hochfahren möchtest. Was mich bei meinem Bike manchmal stört, ist dass ich im Vergleich zum Tretlager gefühlt zu weit hinten sitze. Das fühlt sich dann an, also würde ich "nach vorne treten" statt nach runter. Alles war wurde eingestellt, aber die Geometrie stimmt einfach nicht wirklich. Bin nicht ganz sicher wie das heisst (Sitzrohrwinkel???). Einfach als Tipp, dass du auch die Bergauffähigkeiten des Bikes nicht ganz vergisst...


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

freut mich wenn's hilft

Das von hinten treten heißt "zu flacher Sitzwinkel".
Du hast recht, sowas kann nerven. Ich trete am Hardtail auch von hinten, bergauf blöd. Weil ich andere Vorteile an dem Rad sehe, lebe ich halt damit.
Die goldene Regel ist da ja das Knielot, das muss nicht immer für jeden passen, als Ausgangspunkt ist es tauglich. Am Fully kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass man bei vielen Rädern hinten (am Dämpfer) mehr einsackt wenn's steiler bergauf geht, weil da mehr Last hinten liegt. Das mit der geänderten Lastverteilung merkt man spätestens dann, wenn einem das Vorderrad entgegensteigt, weil es zu sehr entlastet ist. Dadurch wird dann der Sitzwinkel flacher als in der Ebene. Wenn man's genau wissen will mit den Klettereigenschaften und der Sitzposition testet man also nicht nur auf dem ebenen Parkplatz sondern auch mal (steiler) bergauf.
Chrige, ich kann mich erinnern, dass du im Frühjahr deinen Dämpfer mit sehr viel Sag gefahren hast. Du dürftest diese "Einsack"-Problematik auch zu spüren bekommen. Geht der Sattel noch ein wenig weiter nach vorne zu schieben? Oder hast du eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze, die du gegen eine "Inline" Sattelstütze tauschen kannst? So, dass du in der Ebene eher leicht von vorne trittst? Dann könnte es bergauf besser passen. In der Ebene vorne treten wäre mir persönlich jedenfalls deutlich lieber als bergauf von hinten treten.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Oktober 2015)

Ein wirklich guter Thread! Prima Beiträge!
Und endlich stehe ich mit meinem Ruf nach niedrigen Sattelrohrlängen nicht allein da.
Ich fahre am "Dicken" deswegen auch keine Remotestütze mehr und am "leichten" Evo nur wieder eine, weil ich damit oft im coupierten Gelände unterwegs bin und beim Rausziehen des Sattels über den Schnellspanner während der Fahrt auf die Nase geflogen bin 

Und endlich auch mal der Hinweis auf unterschiedliche Eigenschaften eines Modeltyps in den Größen S und Größe L, das habe ich am Alva selbst erlebt und andere Fahrer der Größe S ebenso. Danke Scylla fürs Ansprechen dieses Punktes!

Zu den hier ausgewählten Bikes kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich noch Keines davon gefahren bin.
Was für mich auch noch eine Rolle spielt ist die Fahrwerksabstimmung, ob Sänfte oder "neudeutsch" ein Fahrwerk, das eine aktive Fahrweise fordert. Wenn ich am plüschigen Big Bike eine erst einmal weiter eintauchende Gabel habe, so habe ich z. B. beim Versetzen bergab einen deutlich anderen - sprich steileren - Lenkwinkel und verbinde somit zwei Geos in einer. Beim MotoCross z.B. wird in Anliegern Gas gegeben und gleichzeitig die VR-Bremse gezogen, das macht Druck aufs VR und ändert zudem den Lenkwinkel und die Kiste geht besser ums Eck. 

Ein plüschigeres Bike deckt meiner Meinung nach mehr ab, bei einem Bike mit dem dem sog. mehr "Pop" muß die Geo schon 100% passen.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und endlich stehe ich mit meinem Ruf nach niedrigen Sattelrohrlängen nicht allein da.



ich war schon immer bei dir


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch bei euch, wenn es um die Sattelrohrlänge geht. Auch dies wäre beim nächsten Bike ein wichtiger Punkt. Danke scylla für die Tipps. Werde vielleicht das eine oder andere ausprobieren. Evt. gibt's für mich auch ein bald mal ein neues Bike. Aber ja, auch ich nehme das von Hinten treten etwas im Kauf, da ich bergab mit dem Bike mehr als zufrieden bin...


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und endlich stehe ich mit meinem Ruf nach niedrigen Sattelrohrlängen nicht allein da.





scylla schrieb:


> ich war schon immer bei dir



Da seit Ihr nicht alleine 

Noch was @greenhorn-biker zum Thema Federweg:

Der eine cm mehr Federweg spielt wirklich keine Rolle. 

Wenn es um das Ausnutzen geht bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich nur 8cm  - aber ein Rad mit mehr Federweg hat eben nun eben (meistens) die bergabtauglichere Geometrie und gibt Dir damit ein sichereres Gefühl. Wenn Du also ein Rad suchst, dass bergab nicht genauso (oder womöglich noch) nervös(er) ist wie Du: Nimm einfach den cm mehr in Kauf - egal, on Du ihn "brauchst". Viel wichtiger ist die Geometrie!!

Glaub mir: niemand kann das besser beurteilen als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ein wirklich guter Thread! Prima Beiträge!
> Und endlich stehe ich mit meinem Ruf nach niedrigen Sattelrohrlängen nicht allein da.
> Ich fahre am "Dicken" deswegen auch keine Remotestütze mehr und am "leichten" Evo nur wieder eine, weil ich damit oft im coupierten Gelände unterwegs bin und beim Rausziehen des Sattels über den Schnellspanner während der Fahrt auf die Nase geflogen bin



Da standest Du ganz und garnicht allein da: SL 82 Sitzrohrlänge an 3 HT's 34, 35, 36 - möchte ich nicht mehr missen...


----------



## frogmatic (23. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Sitzrohre regeln 

Was noch interessant wäre (leider das Budget sprengen dürfte) ist das neue Last Coal. Die haben endlich eins meiner (!) Haupthindernisse beseitigt, und die Sitzrohre auf 39cm bei S und 40cm bei M verkürzt. Dazu ist es eins der wenigen verbleibenden bikes mit geradem Sitzrohr; bei fast allen anderen sind irgendwelche Knicke (für die 650b Räder) drin die verhindern, dasss man die Sattelstütze ganz versenken kann.
Ich habe ähnliche Länge und auch ähnliche Anforderungen wie @scylla, und habe mich lange mit der Fragestellung herumgeschlagen. Ihren Ausführungen bleibt wenig hinzuzufügen.
Darum haben wir auch 2 gleiche Räder 

Zudem soll es fürs Last laut Hersteller eine alternative Wippe für 26" Räder geben.
Ob man das will sei dahingestellt, wenn ich nicht bestens versorgt wäre das für mich (!) ein weiteres Killerkriterium...

Es gibt einen News-Artikel zum Last Coal und die dazugehörige Diskussion.
Es gibt wohl auch etliche Probetermine.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es gibt einen News-Artikel zum Last Coal und die dazugehörige Diskussion.
> Es gibt wohl auch etliche Probetermine.



Oh, danke für den Hinweis! Kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Das Rad könnte richtig spannend werden 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Darum haben wir auch 2 gleiche Räder



wenn man die Ex-Räder dazu nehmen würde, wären's noch mehr. Ohje 
Bruder im Geiste


----------



## frogmatic (23. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Oh, danke für den Hinweis! Kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> Das Rad könnte richtig spannend werden


Klar 

Einzig beim Reach sehe ich mich mit meinen bisherigen Vorlieben immer noch zwischen S (405mm) und M (430mm)...
Nach neuesten Er_fahr_ungen* wäre sicher das längere auch eine Probefahrt wert!
Andersrum bieten die 65° Lenkwinkel auch Reserve für etwas längere Vorbauten.

Und es ist keine Umwerfermontage vorgesehen, eine Frickellösung mit E-Type soll wohl möglich sein.

Für @greenhorn-biker wäre höchstwahrscheinlich S naheligender; kommt auch auf die Proportionen an.




*OT: hab jetzt einen Syntace Flatforce und einen geraderen Lenker für das Meerschweinchen-Bike 
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> Einzig beim Reach sehe ich mich mit meinen bisherigen Vorlieben immer noch zwischen S (405mm) und M (430mm)...



ach, du auch, na sowas 
Ich hätte am liebsten 420, ich glaub ich würd eher M nehmen und beide gern probieren.
Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit wieder öfter zwischen dem kurzen HT und dem längeren Fully hin- und her gewechselt habe, bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass am Fully noch ein bissel länger noch ein bissel besser sein könnte. Und dass mehr horizontaler Platz aufm Rad was entspannendes ist. To be tested. Am HT gelten andere Spielregeln, da passt kurz. Langes HT kenn ich schon, fand ich doof.

*OT: nicht Meerschweinchen, ist doch eine Giftnudel


----------

